# New server



## manilaboy1vic (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,

ive I've been running FreeBSD 5.2-RELEASE forever on an old pc of mine..

I recently a[c]quired a new PC and plan to install the latest Freebsd ver FreeBSD version and want to move the 5.2 hdd and contents to the new server..  just because i I have tons of info and pictures and files i I dont don't want to lose... 

what What is the easiest way to achieve this task.. just put the 5.2 hdd in the new box and mount it?


Thanks


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Oct 6, 2010)

Perhaps you could setup one of the two as a nfs server, so you can copy all data from the old to the new machine over the network.


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Oct 6, 2010)

that That just seems like a lot of data to transfer.. my goal is to get rid of the 5.2 box altogether.. 

i I mean, i I want all my notes and stuff in my home dir..

i I want all my pix and html from my apache dir, etc.. would like to mount it in the new box if possible.


----------



## renice (Oct 6, 2010)

You can mirror your hdd with recoverdisk(1) and everything should be as previously.


----------



## da1 (Oct 6, 2010)

A more complicated way would be to dump the old hdd to the new hdd in the new pc, boot it and upgrade to current (I imagine some growfs'ing might be required here and there)


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Oct 6, 2010)

i I will get the new box up and running and explore options.. _recoverdisk_ etc..


----------



## phoenix (Oct 6, 2010)

Install latest FreeBSD to the new server's harddrive.  Install all the software you want.

Then add the old harddrive to the system, and just mount it to /some/mount/point, and copy the files you want to keep.

No need to get fancy.  You just want the data.  KISS.


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Oct 6, 2010)

thats That's what i I was thinking.. or just have it mounted and go there when needed.


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the help and advice.


----------

